# K-27 replacement counterweights.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have just used my last set of replacement Bachmann K-27 counterweights on a brand new first issue K-27. (This came from Trainworld. So yes, they are still around).
As Bachmann apparently do not have any more, does anybody have any idea where I may obtain a few more sets please?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony:

Back before Bachmann came out with the replacements counterweights, our long lost (from MLS) friend TOC came up with a solution. I used it with great success. He recommended putting a thin brass shim in between the flat spot on the axle and the flat spot in the counterweight. Unfortunately, I don't remember the thickness. You might try to contact him, or go through past posts here and on the Bachmann site.

Chuck


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Tony, I just ordered some for bash project along with other stuff. They came right away G813X 00R02 & 00R04. They had other numbers but I only needed generic so made no difference which I ordered. Ted


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Duh, ordered from B'mann parts dept. Ted


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ted. 
However as long as the Bachmann website keeps on trying to infect computers with Malware I am steering clear of them.


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Tony, I have Kaspersky and ran a scan after last visit. Clean report. K'sky will also pop up a green warning if it doesn't trust site. Heck, I'll order them and ship to you if you can't work out something better and/or faster. Ted


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chuck. 
I am aware of the shim fix. I don't have the engineering skills or tools to make them. 
I would be quite happy to pay for them and do the jobs properly when I need to replace the counterweights on customer locos.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I appreciate the offer Ted. I have another possible source. If that doesn't work out I will follow up your offer and pay with PayPal if you are still willing to help me.


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

My pleasure. You were a tremendous help to me (and MLS) in posting pictures for the BBT Connie installation. Ted


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Tony, If I had half a brain I'd be dangerous. The counterweights I got were from the 2--8-0 Connie, not K27. Brain cramps are lasting longer to everyone's detriment. Sorry for wasting all these electrons. Ted


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony I don't have have many special tools either. All I needed to make the shims was a pair of sewing scissors. The brass or tin in my case was thin enough to be easily cut with scissors. Chuck


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck. 
Fair enough it is possible to do, however, the main reason I want the proper kits is because they come with the plastic screw covers as well. 
It was impossible to remove the stock covers without destroying them on this latest installation.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two B'mann K-27's. The first one I put in shims, the second came with the correct counterweights. I don't notice any difference between them. But before I put the shims in the first one I had issues; like changing directions the loco needed a push. After the shims it ran great.


----------



## bud (Jan 10, 2008)

.008 thick shim stock works great.

Cut with sharp scissors slight bit smaller than the flat on the axle.


----------

